# Help me know who my grandfather was



## Floatie (Jun 27, 2013)

Greetings, 
Looking for anyone who knows or heard of Clarence Joseph Boudreaux , merchant marine port of New Orleans ww2 
1942-1944 born 1906 died 1955 . 
Baton Rouge, la resident


----------

